

Ask HN: What are some good tech/science news sites I may not have heard about? - XYEaQMZJvS

Aside from the major ones like TechCrunch, Wired, The Verge, and such.  I enjoy discovering kind-of-obscure-but-beautiful things like Nautilus, and I&#x27;ve been hoping to find a tech site that has a good amount of depth but has more than five articles a day, and maybe has a pretty design to boot.
======
kngspook
I've always enjoyed this sort of Digg-style community site that's run by this
weird, famous, early-stage VC firm...the name is escaping me at the moment
though...

But seriously, if you like Nautilus, I think you'll probably like aeon.co.
MIT's Technology Review occasionally puts out interesting stuff (but caveat
emptor, I'm starting to develop some doubts over their journalistic skills).

